# Getting Old



## Eaglei (Aug 1, 2012)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Eagle.... Sorry... I know what MDF is..... what is lightweight MDF that would be in that over 50 isle.
> 
> MDF is heavy.... I don't care if they call it *medium* density.


They make a MDF that is actually lightweight .


----------



## Eaglei (Aug 1, 2012)

asevereid said:


> Once upon a time, there was a fella 'round here that made sure that most folks kept their grammar and spelling in check. He hasn't been around for a while and I think it's about high time the Grammar Gestapo made a comeback. If it ends up being a pain in the ass, I'll stop.


I didn't think I was that bad , some posts are unreadable .


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

Eaglei said:


> I didn't think I was that bad , some posts are unreadable .


You're not....this Gestapo thing is new to me. Do I pick EVERY misspelled word? Or just be selective...you know, like profiling? And why the hell hasn't someone invent a sarcasm button?


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

asevereid said:


> Once upon a time, there was a fella 'round here that made sure that most folks kept their grammar and spelling in check. He hasn't been around for a while and I think it's about high time the Grammar Gestapo made a comeback. If it ends up being a pain in the ass, I'll stop.


Asever..... Not bad by me... this is hardley a highly technical intensive thread.....just goofen (excuse me goofing) with ya...

Best


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Eagle.... Sorry... I know what MDF is..... what is lightweight MDF that would be in that over 50 isle.
> 
> MDF is heavy.... I don't care if they call it *medium* density.


Lightweight MDF is also known as ultralight mdf, about half the weight but not as strong. Mostly for decorative purposes, I use it for painted raised panels. 

I was thrilled when lightweight drywall came out. Just waiting for 2 1/2 gal buckets of mud next.

When I look at a job now the first thing I do is look at the stairs


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Asever..... Not bad by me... this is hardley a highly technical intensive thread.....just goofen (excuse me goofing) with ya...
> 
> Best


I know you old guys just need something to yap about


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

asevereid said:


> I know you old guys just need something to yap about


Apparently.... So do you youngsters and all of us,


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

rrk said:


> Lightweight MDF is also known as ultralight mdf, about half the weight but not as strong. Mostly for decorative purposes, I use it for painted raised panels.
> 
> *I was thrilled when lightweight drywall came out. Just waiting for 2 1/2 gal buckets of mud next*.
> 
> When I look at a job now the first thing I do is look at the stairs


Thanks RRK....... I never new it existed.... must be kinda new.... I will appreciate it when I find it....... 

me too.... on the bold comment.

Best


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

This is a good thread and all truthfull. I can't beleive I used to carry 2 - 100# sacks of concrete at a time and now I look hard at the 20# sacks.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

I can still carry 2 sheets of 5/8" rock............it takes 4 trips


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Big Shoe said:


> Everything seems to be getting heavier.............Or is it just me?


Not everything, just my feet, my arms, my head and my arse.:laughing:


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

So after all the dust settled from our huge garage sale last weekend, we cleared an area for a exercise/weight bench that was buried.

Now I have to attempt to discipline myself to try and workout in the mornings instead of playing on this computer.

Heading up to Wisconsin for a week...........I'll start when I get back :whistling



( funny thread, you guys crack me up )


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Big Shoe said:


> Everything seems to be getting heavier.............Or is it just me?


Those weights haven't gotten any lighter over the years

Sell that stuff and go for a brisk walk (with your smartphone of course so you can still play on the computer)


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

Big Shoe said:


> So after all the dust settled from our huge garage sale last weekend, we cleared an area for a exercise/weight bench that was buried.
> 
> Now I have to attempt to discipline myself to try and workout in the mornings instead of playing on this computer.
> 
> ...


BigShoe......OK....Yeah.... You've inspired us.....We'll all start right after you start...:whistling:no:

Have a good trip....

...


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

This has been a watershed week for my aging. 

Saturday, me and the missus pulled up carpet in our new place. 4 layers, no pad. :blink: First layer went down in 1965, I know because we found a 1965 Joe Pepitone baseball card under it. :laughing: Anyway, that and throwing it in the trailer, then at the dump put me down for two days. Didn't really recover until this morning.

It wasn't even heavy. I used to carry 1 1/8 form panels all day long. Now just making a sandwich can cause a twinge of back pain. Sheesh. 

Add in a torn rotator cuff and a couple tennis elbows, a knee that likes to go the wrong way and a thumb that the other day decided to bend all the way backwards just from pushing on a lumpy spot in the drywall and I don't even know if I should get out of bed any more.


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

Don't know if anybody here likes to play a little pick-up basketball, but here's a little diddy: The hoop has gone up about a half foot, the ball now bounces like a Super Ball, and the distance between the baselines has increased by roughly 20'.

Oh yeah, 30 year old guys seem to move like teens now as well.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

VinylHanger said:


> This has been a watershed week for my aging.
> 
> Saturday, me and the missus pulled up carpet in our new place. 4 layers, no pad. :blink: First layer went down in 1965, I know because we found a 1965 Joe Pepitone baseball card under it. :laughing: Anyway, that and throwing it in the trailer, then at the dump put me down for two days. Didn't really recover until this morning.
> 
> ...


I hear ya! Ditto on the back, the knee and the elbow. My thumb is okay as of right now.


----------



## Mrmac204 (Dec 27, 2006)

Ya, I want a refund. My brain says I'm 27 but my body says HAH! as if, you're 61 so deal with it.

Pushed hard yesterday to get ahead of a painter (I was hangin crown) 10 1/2 hr day, 1 hr drive home, wow seized up! into the hot tub I went boy I don't regret purchasing that.

I was thrilled when last summer we found a hardly used rowing machine at a garage sale. I used it for one week - I got busy.

Then a friend of ours had a nordic trac, 20 yrs old but it's in great shape. It's in the spare room, I intend to get to it....... soon.

I'm beginning to see why people give away these machines. It must be a great business selling exercise equipment.


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

Exercise machines? 

We call them clothes racks.

I think that is the main use for them---


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

rrk said:


> I was thrilled when lightweight drywall came out. Just waiting for 2 1/2 gal buckets of mud next.


There's always ultralightweight mud.


----------

